# Having trouble with my ears,olive oil making things worse



## willa

I'm suffering with my ears atm

Went to the doctor yesterday with apparent earache. She told me my left ear was blocked with hard earwax. Told me to use warm olive oil drops for 10 days, if this doesn't fix the problem then go back to see her again

It's only been 1 day, but the oil is causing my ear to become *totally* blocked. The pressure is *awful*, and struggling to hear anything .

Is olive oil meant to cause my ear to totally block up ?

My right ear has now started to randomly become blocked aswell

:001_huh:


----------



## redroses2106

have you asked to get your ears syringed? I have heard of using olive oil for waxy ears,and it's supposed to work but I once used it for my dog and have to say for the dog I hated it and didn't think it helped as well as a regular ear cleaner does, and wouldn't use it again on her.


----------



## wind1

My husband had problems with his ears a few years ago and tried everything the doctor suggested with no success. He then bought some Cerumol ear drops and his ears cleared very quickly. My brother had the same problem, tried everything then I told him about Cerumol. His cleared almost immediately too. Worth a try. You need to get the one in the purple box though, they do others but this is the one that seems to be most successful.
Cerumol Ear Drops Approx. 11ml


----------



## DirtyGertie

Ears blocked with wax can't be syringed until the wax has been softened, which usually takes a few days. Warm olive oil is often mentioned as most people have this at home although you can buy stuff at the pharmacy which will do the job.

Are you using a dropper to put the oil in? And massaging with your finger behind the bottom of your ear? There should be a little hollow behind your ear your finger should fit nicely in so you can massage it in.

It might be an idea to do both ears. And perhaps put a bit of cotton wool in your ears after using the olive oil, that will stop any excess running out.


----------



## Polski

As wax hardens it shrinks a little, if you're feeling more pressure then chances are its the wax softening and expanding a bit. I would keep up with it if possible as it will need to be softened for removal (either syringing or vacuuming) If it is too painful I would go back and speak to GP, you may then be referred to an ENT clinic where they are more expert at removal


----------



## willa

Just tried to blow my nose and got such a sharp pain in my ear.

I'm using Cerumol Olive Oil Ear Drops 

Gah this is so nasty


----------



## ForestWomble

One trick I find works as well as using the ear drops is when having a bath lie back in the water so my ears are under, and just stay there a while, allowing the warm water to get into my ears and soften the wax a bit. It's amazing how much wax comes out! 

I hope you can get your ears sorted soon.


----------



## Jellypi3

I've literally just had my ears done this morning by the nurse, I know what you're going through!

If you have a lump of ear way best thing is to use the olive oil drops, tilt your head on the side and drop in about 4-5 drops, leave your head tilted for about 10 mins, then loosly put in some cotton wool to stop the oil dripping down your face (don't put the cotton wool in before hand otherwise it will just absorb the oil before it softens the wax).

It might be worth asking your doctor if he plans on syringing the ears because if so you need to also use bi-carbinate of soda ear drops (these soften the wax more but dry it out too which can be very uncomfortable). I had trouble for about two weeks, had my ears syringed this morning and now I can hear, no more pain and no more pressure


----------



## MoggyBaby

I used to get terrible earache as a kid and my mum always put in warm olive oil, and then a bit of cotton wool to keep it there, and it did ease them no end.

If you are not used to anything being in your ears it can be a very strange sensation and not always pleasant. I hope you are able to persevere with the drops though as I'm sure they will come good in the long run.


----------



## Summersky

Warming the oil seems to speed up the softening; and yes, your hearing will be worse, until you have them syringed. I am guessing you have to put drops in for at least a week. I hate that bit. Then it will all be worth it.


----------



## willa

Jellypi3 said:


> I've literally just had my ears done this morning by the nurse, I know what you're going through!
> 
> If you have a lump of ear way best thing is to use the olive oil drops, tilt your head on the side and drop in about 4-5 drops, leave your head tilted for about 10 mins, then loosly put in some cotton wool to stop the oil dripping down your face (don't put the cotton wool in before hand otherwise it will just absorb the oil before it softens the wax).
> 
> It might be worth asking your doctor if he plans on syringing the ears because if so you need to also use bi-carbinate of soda ear drops (these soften the wax more but dry it out too which can be very uncomfortable). I had trouble for about two weeks, had my ears syringed this morning and now I can hear, no more pain and no more pressure


Is having the ear syringed painful ? even putting olive oil in my ear hurts !


----------



## willa

Summersky said:


> Warming the oil seems to speed up the softening; and yes, your hearing will be worse, until you have them syringed. I am guessing you have to put drops in for at least a week. I hate that bit. Then it will all be worth it.


My doctor said 10 days of drops - but that's ages. She also said the wax may come out naturally ? And if after 10 days still having trouble to go back

10 days like this sucks !!


----------



## Jellypi3

willa said:


> Is having the ear syringed painful ? even putting olive oil in my ear hurts !


No it didn't hurt. I know what you mean about the ear drops hurting, the whole side of my face was agony for a few days. But the syringing is just a jet of water, so it's uncomfortable but not painful. TMI - The lumps that came out of my ears were gross and massive (think 5p sized!), but now, a few hours later it's pain free and I feel great! Even the pain in my face has gone. And I can hear.


----------



## Megan345

I used to have terrible trouble with my ears. Same as you, I had to use drops before getting them syringed. I found olive oil rubbish so went for some pricier ear drops from the chemist - they fizz as they're settling, really weird feeling! As it turned out the nurse wasn't available to do my ears for three months, and these sorted them in a couple of weeks. I used them every time afterwards, fantastic. They were Otex ear drops, I think.


----------



## Summersky

willa said:


> Is having the ear syringed painful ? even putting olive oil in my ear hurts !


Oh no, as long as the wax is fully softened, so do persist with the warm oil ear drops. They basically send a jet or warm water in your ears, and I have to say it is WONDERFUL!! :lol: I could sit there all day. It's like having an itch in the deepest part of your ear scratched. I never want it to stop. (OK, I'm weird) I think if the wax was still hard though, it wouldn't be so much fun.



willa said:


> My doctor said 10 days of drops - but that's ages. She also said the wax may come out naturally ? And if after 10 days still having trouble to go back
> 
> 10 days like this sucks !!


They must be very waxed up then. Chances are some wax will come out by itself, but it would be a good idea to go to the surgery to have them look and check if it is all out. Then they can syringe any remaining in there.



Megan345 said:


> I used to have terrible trouble with my ears. Same as you, I had to use drops before getting them syringed. I found olive oil rubbish so went for some pricier ear drops from the chemist - they fizz as they're settling, really weird feeling! As it turned out the nurse wasn't available to do my ears for three months, and these sorted them in a couple of weeks. I used them every time afterwards, fantastic. They were Otex ear drops, I think.


Yes, I've used the fizzy Earex drops. Seems to do the job, but fizzing in your head is a weird sensation.


----------



## foxiesummer

My mother used to say "Put nowt in yer ear but yer elbow".


----------



## CaliDog

I would stop using the drops, and ask your doctor to refer you to your local ent clinic, I was told by someone that works in ent olive oil drops are ok for short term use but after a while they crystallise the wax in your ear, now I don't know how true this is though?


----------



## catz4m8z

It really sucks when your ears get blocked up. Im lucky that it only happened to me a few times (in the same year so god knows why my ears suddenly kept blocking just then!). The ear drops do help but syringing works miracles.
My only problem with the nurse doing it was that I developed vertigo off and on for about a year or so afterwards...the doctor said there was no connection but Im not convinced!
(TBH I just used a jug, syringe and warm water afterwards and did my own ears! Although this is not advisable coz you could rupture your eardrum!):yikes:


----------



## trio25

I've recently had my ears syringed but beforehand I had to do the olive oil, the first few days were horrid but it got better and after two weeks they syringed them, they said it wouldn't work as well if I hadn't done the olive oil.

But if it is really painful go back to the Dr in case it is something other than ear wax.


----------



## Lurcherlad

Summersky said:


> Oh no, as long as the wax is fully softened, so do persist with the warm oil ear drops. They basically send a jet or warm water in your ears, and I have to say it is WONDERFUL!! :lol: I could sit there all day. It's like having an itch in the deepest part of your ear scratched. I never want it to stop. (OK, I'm weird) I think if the wax was still hard though, it wouldn't be so much fun.


I agree, :laugh:

It gave me the "willies" :laugh:


----------



## Colliebarmy

awful int it, my problem has always been when i swim, the water gets in but the wax stops it getting out and im rendered stone deaf, almost sent me mad last time, god forbid i ever actually go deaf, i left an aircon unit running in the bedroom just so i could hear something (it was loud, i could just hear it a little)

i ended up with a squeege bottle with a nozzle shooting warm soapy water in but the bottle was able to suck it back and that shifted it


----------



## willa

Why are both ears blocked though ? I'm currently sat here with both ears completely blocked and nasty pressure in them 

when i bend my head forward my ears unblock, but as soon as i straighten up they automatically block again.


----------



## Polski

willa said:


> Why are both ears blocked though ? I'm currently sat here with both ears completely blocked and nasty pressure in them
> 
> when i bend my head forward my ears unblock, but as soon as i straighten up they automatically block again.


That sounds more like a eustachian tube or sinus problem...wax blocking ears doesn't tend to move when leaning forward. Personally, I would ask for a referral to an ENT specialist/clinic.


----------



## willa

Polski said:


> That sounds more like a eustachian tube or sinus problem...wax blocking ears doesn't tend to move when leaning forward. Personally, I would ask for a referral to an ENT specialist/clinic.


Do u think that a dose of antibiotics could clear it up ?

The doctor i saw on tuesday really didn't inspire much confidence. Was in there for a matter of only a few minutes, only looked in the ear and that was it.


----------



## Polski

willa said:


> Do u think that a dose of antibiotics could clear it up ?
> 
> The doctor i saw on tuesday really didn't inspire much confidence. Was in there for a matter of only a few minutes, only looked in the ear and that was it.


I have no idea. If theres no infection then no.
Ear infections and sinus infections cause pain...real pain not painful pressure. Ear infection is a sharp deep stabbing pain...akin to toothache in my opinion. Sinus infections hurt to speak, eat, lean forward (feels like your whole face will explode!) If you've recently had a cold/flu then you could have some left over snot/goop/whatever thats causing a problem. Do you have anyone that could look down your ears to see if they can see the ear drum or see if there is a plug of wax...obviously they would need to know what they're looking for. A nurse friend perhaps?

I really do think asking for a referral is your best bet


----------



## willa

Well my Doctors are closed until Monday. So will have to get through the weekend and call on monday. 

Just to add to my problems my ears are now painful to touch 

not impressed, that is going to ruin my weekend


----------



## Polski

If they're painful to touch then that could indicate infection which would justify visiting a walk in centre


----------



## Guest

Get yourself to the walk in centre. Trust me I know about ear infections, my eardrums are perforated and when I was little they went to put gromits in but the eardrums had already burst. I got bad ear infections, still get them now but not like back then. Had to have both ears operated on got the scars to prove it. Due to my perforated eardrums I have to wear ear plugs so water doesn't get in them. If water gets in them I get ear infections. Now have to have wax sucked out every six months with that vaccume thing for ears or they get blocked with wax.


----------



## Jansheff

Sounds more like an infection to me. My son had one recently, after returning from holiday, presumably picked up in the swimming pool. They were very painful, blocked and he was getting discharge on his pillow while he was in bed. One side was so bad he couldn't sleep on it. 

He's a student and was home for the holiday, so has no doctor here any more and went to the walk in centre. Walk in centre gave him antibiotic drops, but they didn't even touch it and he ended up phoning an emergency doctor three days later. Tablets cleared it eventually.


----------



## willa

Got sent home from work feeling like shite - go app with a different doctor. She syringed my ears and a HUGE glob of wax came out - and i can now hear again. pressure has gone 

She's given me antibiotic eardrops, as the water may have irritated the ear.

But yey £8 well spent. It's just really itchy now, hopefully the eardrops will clear that up .

Felt much more confident with this Doctor. Much more experienced been there for years and years.


----------



## pickle

I find the sodium bicarbonate ear drops to be the best, plus the "vacuuming" mentioned previously rather than syringing. That blocked up sensation is horrible. I am forever rubbing my ears when they are like that and have to have my t.v. at almost full volume! And ear pain is one of those really nasty conditions that make you feel so miserable.


----------



## noogsy

my hubby and youngest son have to have there ears shringed once a year because of overactive ear glands.do as the dr says. PUT OLIVE OIL IN YOUR EARS FOR 10 DAYS,THEN IF NO IMPROVEMENT GO BACK.you will probably need shringed by the nurse normally does the shringing...dont put bought ointments in your ears(they are not recommended by the NHS)good luck with it all.its no joke having dodgy ears..x


----------



## pickle

Would like to point out sodium bicarb ear drops are the only ones the pharmacy at our local hospital carries. They were the ones recommended to me by the E.N.T. doctor at the clinic where I had my ears "vacuumed".


----------



## catz4m8z

I love those sodium bicarb drops! Its like popping candy for your ears!!:thumbup1:


----------



## willa

My boss tried to convince me to see her Homeopathic Dr, would have cost me £100  *is.she.crazy* don't believe in that herbal stuff anyway

Instead i left mt GP Surgery £8.5p out of pocket and feeling as good as new  ( what a ridiculous price for a prescription £8.5p )


----------

